
Announcing EthicalAds: a privacy-focused ad network for developers - forsaken
https://www.ethicalads.io/blog/2020/08/announcing-ethicalads/
======
dheera
Are you doing anything about the computing footprint of ads themselves? I
often end up blocking ads because of the sheer amount of Javascript bloat they
load, which often slows down my light-weight laptops/phones. I would be less
opposed to blocking them if they were a simple image and link.

~~~
forsaken
Our javascript is super small in terms of loading the ad, and we don't allow
advertisers to add their own JS. So it shouldn't effect performance at all.

You can see our JS here: [https://github.com/readthedocs/ethical-ad-
client/blob/master...](https://github.com/readthedocs/ethical-ad-
client/blob/master/index.js)

